# $20 Disney Passes.  Huh?



## JLB (Mar 27, 2008)

In an email from Priceline:

Walt Disney World Park Tickets!»  
 A special deal from Priceline Deal Ends: 03/27/2008. 
 from $19.92/day


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 27, 2008)

It's the price per day on a child's 10 day ticket.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Mar 27, 2008)

JLB said:


> In an email from Priceline:
> 
> Walt Disney World Park Tickets!»
> A special deal from Priceline Deal Ends: 03/27/2008.
> from $19.92/day



Yes, I got that also.  I clicked the link and checked off a 6 day pass,which is what we would use for the 5 (2 adults 3 kids) of us and it was almost $100 more than undercover tourist. It's a hook to get you to the site I guess.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 27, 2008)

I remember when adults could get into the Magic Kingdom for that price - actually a few dollars less. You got a coupon book with 5 E tickets, and an assortment of A, B, C, & D tickets.  Anyone remember those coupon books?  The Magic Kingdom was the only park at that time!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2008)

Sea Six said:


> I remember when adults could get into the Magic Kingdom for that price - actually a few dollars less. You got a coupon book with 5 E tickets, and an assortment of A, B, C, & D tickets.  Anyone remember those coupon books?  The Magic Kingdom was the only park at that time!



I've got you beat.  I remember when Disneyland opened and it was the *only* park anywhere!  And of course they had the ticket books.  We still talk about "E" ticket rides. :rofl:  Back then Peter Pan was "the" most exciting ride in the park, and my sister and I had to get all dressed up (meaning dresses and patent leather shoes) to go the first time.  Now I've really dated myself.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 27, 2008)

I also remember those alphabetical ticket lines at each and every ride (what a pain in the neck).   I was very happy when they changed it to one General Admission price for the entire park.   I am guessing this occurred in 1976.

By the way, does anyone remember the General Electric Theatre with the "Nows the Time" program?


----------



## mattman27 (Mar 28, 2008)

Now is the time, was operational at Disney World in ORlando up until a few years ago. They have updated it and changed the songs etc... but, I still remember every word to that song and it's still me favorite thing to this day at Disney. My wife laughs at me because I sing the song all of the time... Seriously.


----------



## Vodo (Mar 28, 2008)

mattman27 said:


> Now is the time, was operational at Disney World in ORlando up until a few years ago. They have updated it and changed the songs etc... but, I still remember every word to that song and it's still me favorite thing to this day at Disney. My wife laughs at me because I sing the song all of the time... Seriously.



Are you talking about the "Carousel of Progress"?  That was one of my very favorite ones too!  Must've done it about 100 times over the years.    Back in the "E Ticket" days, it was a "Free" ride.

Cindy


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 28, 2008)

*General Electric Theatre*

YES, that was it, the "Carousel of Progress".   I am glad to see that others remember.

By the way, the voice of the narrator was that of Andrew Duggan, a very good actor who passed on about 10 years ago.


----------



## JLB (Mar 28, 2008)

You're really, really old.   



Sea Six said:


> I remember when adults could get into the Magic Kingdom for that price - actually a few dollars less. You got a coupon book with 5 E tickets, and an assortment of A, B, C, & D tickets.  Anyone remember those coupon books?  The Magic Kingdom was the only park at that time!


----------



## JLB (Mar 28, 2008)

See last post.   



Luanne said:


> I've got you beat.  I remember when Disneyland opened and it was the *only* park anywhere!  And of course they had the ticket books.  We still talk about "E" ticket rides. :rofl:  Back then Peter Pan was "the" most exciting ride in the park, and my sister and I had to get all dressed up (meaning dresses and patent leather shoes) to go the first time.  Now I've really dated myself.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 28, 2008)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> YES, that was it, the "Carousel of Progress".   I am glad to see that others remember.
> 
> By the way, the voice of the narrator was that of Andrew Duggan, a very good actor who passed on about 10 years ago.


"Carousel of Progress" is still there, but it's only open during times when the park is crowded. 

"Now is the time,
Now is the best time
Now is the best time of your life...."

I wonder if Werner Weiss will post here on this thread.  He is a TUG member who is an expert on old Disney attractions.  His website is www.yesterland.com


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2008)

JLB said:


> See last post.



Yes, I know I'm really, really old.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 28, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Yes, I know I'm really, really old.



I remember the same things, including the dressing up.....dress, patent leather shoes and white gloves for my first plane flight, and dressing - not being dressed, but wearing a real dress - for dinner every night!.  I am proud to be Chronologically Gifted!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2008)

pjrose said:


> I remember the same things, including the dressing up.....dress, patent leather shoes and white gloves for my first plane flight, and dressing - not being dressed, but wearing a real dress - for dinner every night!.  I am proud to be Chronologically Gifted!



You are my kind of person,  .


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Mar 28, 2008)

*Those were the days....*

I was born in 1972.  My first trip to WDW was in '74. I love looking at my kodachrome pics from that trip.  We flew that year but after that we would make the annual pilgrimage in my grandparents station wagon.  My mom, my 2 older sisters and older brother, grandparents and sometimes my dad - he was a policeman so rarely got enough time off to go with us - we would pile in the wagon and stop a few times along the way (we live in CT)...I think that is why I love Disney so much, it reminds me of simpler times, and of my grandparents who passed away almost 20 years ago. My kids and husband have to be getting tired of those stories but they would never say that to me.  Now it's time to make new memories with my own family...thanks for the memories Walt...


----------



## JLB (Mar 28, 2008)

Speaking of being mature, DW spent half the day trying to find the computer programs her friend gave her, so she could give them back.  That's something she normally is giving me a hard time about, and is why I try to have a place for everything, and put it back there when I'm done with it.

DW's favorite thing is to move my places from time to time.  One of my most common questions is, "I used to keep my ______ here.  Where to I keep it now?"

But, you really know you have CRS when you can't remember what it is you can't remember, but you do remember that there is something that you can't remember.  

Stage three is when you can't remember that you can't remember something at all.  That would be a more peaceful stage of CRS, since you would not be annoyed because you can't remember that you can't remember.

But, it would be annoying if your spouse could remember.  Then your conversations would go something like, "Did you ever find those computer programs?"

"Huh?"


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2008)

JLB said:


> It would be annoying if your spouse could remember.  Then your conversations would go something like, "Did you ever find those computer programs?"
> 
> "Huh?"



Dh and I figure that between us we may almost have one functioning brain.  There are times we'll look at each other and say "And who are you again?"  :hysterical:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 28, 2008)

I did 14 (yes, fourteen) separate trips to WDW during the first 6 months it was open (Oct 71-May 72). Still have my Mini and Mickey glass mugs. The tickets were all E tickets, as they were "payment" to participants in the Opening Parade broadcast Live on NBC Disney Show.  A secondary market developed to turn that Disney script into cash - $5, if you waved the greenbacks on campus. Disney hired clean cut college students - the Greeks and ROTC kids. Even made them practice marching down Main Street.

The next set of cheap tickets were from the Armed Forces tickets - don't think they were the all E tickets. The draft still existed then. And Hippies. And Flower Children. And Peaceniks. But it was before Streakers - that was 1972-73.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 28, 2008)

> it's only open during times when the park is crowded.


Semi-off-topic, but I'm pleased to note that Carousel of Progress is no longer a "Seasonal" attraction, but is generally open every operating day.  It may open late and close early, but if you're there, you should be able to enjoy the show.

_There's so much to cheer for!  
Be glad you're here, for 
it's the best time of your life!_


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, I am old!  I remember when the "GE Carousel of Progress" was first introduced - at the 1964 New York World's Fair!  My parents took me there on a bus trip when I was a kid, and I think of that now when I go to the Magic Kingdom.  Walt Disney himself had the ride moved from New York to Florida.

Back in the 70's, there were 5 E ticket rides - Pirates of the Carribean, Space Mountain, 20,000 Leagues under the Sea, The Haunted Mansion, and one more! Who can remember the 5th?

PS - "It's a Small World" was also from the NY World's Fair!  I was one of the first lucky kids to ride it!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2008)

Sea Six said:


> PS - "It's a Small World" was also from the NY World's Fair!  I was one of the first lucky kids to ride it!



My parents rode this AT the World's Fair.  It was sponsored by Pepsi, right?  One of their good friends was an officer for Pepsi-Co so they got some kind of VIP tour.

And I also remember a GE Carousel of Progress being at Disneyland.  I thought it was there before DisneyWorld even existed?????

Aha, see what I found (looks like it *was* Disneyland):

"By 1964, the concept had become Progressland, developed by Walt Disney for the General Electric pavilion at the New York World’s Fair. Guests stayed in their seats as an outer ring of six theaters moved around a fixed, circular section. While guests were entering into one theater and exiting from another, guests in the other four theaters were watching the tireless Audio-Animatronic actors in the four acts of the show. It was a huge hit with audiences in 1964 and 1965. 

When the Fair ended, Walt Disney had a perfect attraction to anchor Disneyland’s planned New Tomorrowland. Sadly, Walt Disney died in December 1966. He never saw the July 1967 opening of Disneyland’s New Tomorrowland with its transplanted General Electric Carousel of Progress."


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 28, 2008)

Good research! You old farts are WAY into this history from the 60's.  Actually, I am not up on the West Coast stuff, but it is interesting to read the history of the link between the World's Fair and Disney.  It makes sense that Disney California got some of this stuff first, since Florida didn't come along until 1971.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2008)

Sea Six said:


> Good research! You old farts are WAY into this history from the 60's.  Actually, I am not up on the West Coast stuff, but it is interesting to read the history of the link between the World's Fair and Disney.  It makes sense that Disney California got some of this stuff first, since Florida didn't come along until 1971.



Hey!  I resemble that remark, :hysterical: .  You young farts just need to be sure to get your facts straight.


----------



## tlsbooks (Mar 28, 2008)

Carousel of Progress...la, la, la

_There's a great big beautiful tomorrow
Shining at the end of every day
There's a great big beautiful tomorrow
And tomorrow's just a dream away_


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2008)

I first went to DIsneyland in 1958, when I was almost 5.  I remember vividly how disappointed I was that I wasn't tall enough to drive the cars on the Autobahn, and screaming like a girl at the scariness of Dumbo's ride (it was too high for me), then puking my guts out after my older brother and sister spun us to death on the Magic Teacups.  I think the "Rocketship to the Moon" in Tomorrowland was the high point of it for me.  Man, that was a fun vacation!  

Fourteen years later, when I was 18, I went to Disney World for the first time at the tail end of my Navy boot camp in Orlando.  June of 1972.  It was so much fun, I went back a second time a week later.  And yes, it had E ticket rides.  Couldn't ever get enough of those, and couldn't give away the A or B tickets.  I remember how cool it was that you _had _to ride the monorail to get into the park - at Disneyland, the monorail ride was optional.  I think the Haunted Mansion was the high point of that trip.  But the "America The Beautiful" show was cool, too.  Nine screens in the round, making it seem like you were really there.  (driving down Lombard St. in San Francisco was pretty cool to sse that way.)

Over the next 30 years, I've been back several times to both Disneyland and Disney World.  Last time was rght after 9/11, when the country needed cheering up.  I think it was more fun then than any time prior.  So much fun in fact, that I'm going to Orlando again next year for another go round.  

What can I say - Walt got his hooks into me early on.  I even had the Davy Crockett coonskin cap to prove it...  Guess in the years since then, I've definitely earned my mousketeer ears...  

Dave


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Mar 29, 2008)

I have goose bumps reading these stories...although we have gotten a little off topic, who cares...lol...it's cold here in CT and reminiscing about the warm Florida sun and the sounds and smells of WDW is pulling me out of my seasonal depression.  

Only 30 days until our trip and I am giddy inside with excitement!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 29, 2008)

My Disney bound plane leaves in 5 days ....

Down to 4 days now ....


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a small world, after all,
It's a small world, after all,
It's a small world, after all,
It's a small, small, world........


----------



## Janette (Mar 29, 2008)

They have upgraded the Carousel of Progress a little. We did it when we were there from March 1-15. We always ride the People Mover(not the name now) and do the Carousel. We got to see the Magic through the eyes of our 3year-old granddaughter during part of this last trip. What an experience!! We bought a few points last year and I have a contract sitting on my computer as I write for a few more. We have one timeshare in Orlando, but now that we've experienced Disney, our ears are growing!! The Space Ship Earth was also upgraded. We go down again April 26 but we won't be staying on property. We did buy annual passes so we can wander in and out of the parks at will. I'm sure we will find ourselve back at the Carousel!


----------



## JudyS (Mar 29, 2008)

bnoble said:


> Semi-off-topic, but I'm pleased to note that Carousel of Progress is no longer a "Seasonal" attraction, but is generally open every operating day.  It may open late and close early, but if you're there, you should be able to enjoy the show....


I'm glad to hear this!  I was worried that Disney might be phasing Carousel of Progress out.



tlsbooks said:


> Carousel of Progress...la, la, la
> 
> _There's a great big beautiful tomorrow
> Shining at the end of every day
> ...


Ah, that's the other song!  Sometimes when I've been at the Carousel of Progress, they've played "Great big beautiful tomorrow;" other times, they've played "Now is the time."  I'm not sure why they have two different songs. 

Sigh -- I have a sort of different nostalgia story.  My mom really wanted to go to the 1964 New York's World Fair; we lived just a couple of hours' drive away.  However, she couldn't find anyone to watch me and my sister (I was just an infant at the time), so she didn't go.  I had always hoped to send her to Disney World or Disneyland so she could ride It's a Small World and Carousel of Progress, but it never happened.  My sister and I did once chip in for a plane ticket so she could visit friends in Florida (this was many years ago, when a plane ticket was hard for me to afford!) but her friends didn't want to go to Disney World, and she didn't want to go alone.  So, she never got to see those rides.  I often think of her when I ride them.  

Speaking of Small World, there's a rumor that Disney wants to change it to make it full of Disney Characters.    I wrote to them asking them not to change it!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 30, 2008)

JudyS said:


> Speaking of Small World, there's a rumor that Disney wants to change it to make it full of Disney Characters.    I wrote to them asking them not to change it!




I'd think with all the talent working at Disney, they could write a totally NEW song, with Disney characters if they want, and leave the classic songs alone.  Small Small World is SO addictive to hear and sing, I can't imagine changing it to be something else.  I'm singing it to myself as I type this.




Oh great - now the song is stuck in my head!!!  AAAAARRRGGGHHHH!!!  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 30, 2008)

I suppose you all heard the story about how the ride (Small World) had to be closed so they could make the water deeper, because people are so FAT now the boats keep bottoming out! :rofl:


----------



## voyager1 (Mar 30, 2008)

I was 8 years old and spending a month in California with the best friends of my parents.  They had an 8 year old daughter who was my close friend.  One day her Dad (who was a movie producer) came home from work and said we were all invited to a special party for the opening of a new amusement park.  The rest of course is history: it was July 17, 1955 and I still have the pictures and vivid recollections of walking across a HUGE parking lot to see the exciting new place called Disneyland.  Although it was amazing and different, no one thought it would eventually become as big as it did.  I sure wish I had been wise enough to save some souvenirs from the occasion.

And yes - I'm also chronologically challenged, but in my mind I'm still that 8 year old enjoying a wondrous new place.  There are times when my timeshare travels invoke those same feelings.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 30, 2008)

Sea Six said:


> I suppose you all heard the story about how the ride (Small World) had to be closed so they could make the water deeper, because people are so FAT now the boats keep bottoming out! :rofl:



Huh?  This is funny because................  :ignore:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 31, 2008)

Didn't they have to take the 20,000 League Under the Seas submarines and ride out of service because the portholes leaked water? Was that because people generated too much hot air from singing?

It's a small world, after all
It's a small world, after all
It's a small world, after all
It's a small, small world ........


----------



## Luanne (Mar 31, 2008)

vacationhopeful said:


> Didn't they have to take the 20,000 League Under the Seas submarines and ride out of service because the portholes leaked water? Was that because people generated too much hot air from talking?



The one in Disneyland was taken out because it was outdated.  It's been replaced with the wildly popluar Finding Nemo.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 31, 2008)

Haven't been to Disneyland.  Was talking about the ride at WDW.

Only 3 days til my Orlando/Disney trip ....


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 31, 2008)

The old 20,000 Leagues ride at Disney World is supposedly being replaced with a Finding Nemo ride, but isn't that already outdated?  I would think Disney would just come out with a new movie to base the new ride after.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 31, 2008)

Sea Six said:


> The old 20,000 Leagues ride at Disney World is supposedly being replaced with a Finding Nemo ride, but isn't that already outdated?  I would think Disney would just come out with a new movie to base the new ride after.



It may be "outdated" but the Nemo ride recently opened at Disneyland and the waits are hours long.  So outdated doesn't necessarily equate to unpopular.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 1, 2008)

Do you all realize that the 20,000 League ride has been gone for years now. Part of the land that the ride was located is used for Pooh's playhouse, part for the Areil meet-n-greet.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Apr 1, 2008)

Sea Six said:


> The old 20,000 Leagues ride at Disney World is supposedly being replaced with a Finding Nemo ride, but isn't that already outdated?  I would think Disney would just come out with a new movie to base the new ride after.



I had forgotten about 20,000 leagues...I was SO scared on that ride...I was very little but I swore we were way under water.  Wasn't there a big octopus under there?


----------



## JLB (Apr 1, 2008)

Not me.  My topic.  Do whatever you want with it.


----------



## JLB (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh!  Old *and* fat!   



Sea Six said:


> I suppose you all heard the story about how the ride (Small World) had to be closed so they could make the water deeper, because people are so FAT now the boats keep bottoming out! :rofl:


----------

